# Some pics of my 67 (hopefully will post)



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Well, I have attached some pics of my car before it goes in for body/paint work. I put new brakes and exhaust on, now I just need wheels and tires as well as the paint and a few other things i.e.radio/steering wheel.antenna. 

I was thinking of either the stock pontiac colors starlight black or plum mist. When I do a total restore, I'll be going the stock champagne color. Please tell me what you think..
Linda


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It looks nice Linda. `67 is my favorite year after the `65s. I love the way the back window is recessed in, and the vinyl top really sets it off nicely too. Black would be awesome, but the body needs to be absolutely straight to pull it off. The interour looks pretty nice too. Congrats on your find!


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*body*

Hey!
Yeah, black is also the most expensive color believe it or not...The car has no rust except for a little near the rocker panel moldings and of course behind the rear window (I have to find that piece), but otherwise there's no bondo and the only real problems are the front right fender, a dent/ding in the driver's side quarter panel and the plate behind the window. The vinyl top is coming off since it wasn't stock anyway and it's just a rust trap. Looks nice, but it's showing wear. Would you say that the current color is burgundy? I was considering the Plum Mist. I can't decide....black would look good with the Rally IIs and redlines...
Linda


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I would go for the Starlight Black, my next GTO will be black, with a red interior, and tons of chrome....as if ordered by Lucifer himself arty: E Nice car Linda!...the steering wheel has gotta go


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Yes, I know*

E the A
Yes, the steering wheel has got to go. I haven't heard back from Georgia guy yet....but I found one locally out of a lemans for $30. Now the guy has looked around and found that they go for much more. It needs repair but he still promised it to me. Hopefully he will come through. 

Linda
PS. I like black too


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Linda. I think that ALL the GTO's I've ever owned came with one of those #*%#@! steering wheels. The '66 I had with manual steering was a real hoot to park with that tiny foam rimmed POS. Your car right now looks way better than I had expected. It's not a factory color. The factory Burgundy is darker, less magenta looking. If you really are going to go with the stock color in a few years, you should go stock now. The labor to strip the doorjambs, inner fenders, inner trunk lid, etc. of Black or another color to go back to gold will be a lot of time and money. All of the weatherstripping will have to come out, as well as the glass, etc. If you go black or dark burgundy (My '67 is painted 1968 Pontiac Flambeaux Burgundy...it's darker than regular '67 burgundy), I can almost guarantee that you won't want to go back to pale gold. Saw a gold '67 recently, and boy, I almost missed it. It really blended in! If it were ME, I'd go:Starlight Black, Red interior, red pinstripe, red fender liners, ralley II rims with the red-tipped (stock) lugnuts, and redline tires!!!! Hell, you already put flowmasters on the thing.........
Jeff


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Thanks Jeff, now you've done it....hah!*

Hey Jeff,
Now I really can't make up my mind!!!I thought I decided on Starlight black, but the dark burgundy would look great. I think it all depends on how straight the body guy can get it...then I think it'll be black. I like the champagne color too, but the chrome stands out so much more on the black or burgundy, and like Eric says, like Lucifer himself is driving by...I think I'll stick with black interior and put the red lines on with the red center cap and black lugs or vice versa, haven't gotten that far yet. I think that I'll get the rally IIs but if I come across some deluxe or custom wheel covers, I'll get them too just to have diversity.

Linda


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

blondie67 said:


> Hey Jeff,
> Now I really can't make up my mind!!!I thought I decided on Starlight black, but the dark burgundy would look great. I think it all depends on how straight the body guy can get it...then I think it'll be black. I like the champagne color too, but the chrome stands out so much more on the black or burgundy, and like Eric says, like Lucifer himself is driving by...I think I'll stick with black interior and put the red lines on with the red center cap and black lugs or vice versa, haven't gotten that far yet. I think that I'll get the rally IIs but if I come across some deluxe or custom wheel covers, I'll get them too just to have diversity.
> 
> Linda


As Longfellow might say -- "Black is great if the car is straight." I have a black '99 Grand Prix GTP and it looks cool, but that Plum Mist is a real head turner. With black interior, voila. Good luck and I'm sure it'll look great with either color. Eric is right -- get rid of that wheel. Geeteohguy, I have a '67 with no power steering and I get your point about the turmoil parallel-parking with the teeny-tiny steering wheel. I have the original, non wood wheel, and it at least gives you some leverage.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Thanks guys!*

Well, now I can't decide. Plum mist or black...hmmm. If anyone's going red, there's a red tempest/lemans 67 steering wheel on ebay starting at 99 cents. My car is going in for body work soon. Yay! Our friend that paints vintage cars wants a Les Paul in trade. Hopefully it'll come to fruition.
Linda


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Linda, I've figured out what to do!! Since your interior is pretty nice, and black, whick goes with any body color, leave it be. (Cost effective, too!). As for the body, go with a color they call "brandywine", which is a deep, black cherry burgundy...almost black. On overcast days and at night, it looks jet black. Your car is already a plum color, and it has to be very straight for any color other than the very light ones (white, silver, gold, beige). Plum Mist would look cool, as well. Or, what about the 1965 color Iris Mist? Oh well. Your interior problem is solved!! Again, you did very well on the car...Oh: you never said what color the ghost flames were gonna be!
Jeff


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

blondie67 said:


> Well, now I can't decide. Plum mist or black...hmmm. If anyone's going red, there's a red tempest/lemans 67 steering wheel on ebay starting at 99 cents. My car is going in for body work soon. Yay! Our friend that paints vintage cars wants a Les Paul in trade. Hopefully it'll come to fruition.
> Linda



For the Musically Challenged man that I am (i.e., I couldn't carry a tune with a wheelbarrow) -- what is a "Les Paul?" Is that a guitar?


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Color?*

Alright, alright alright.....please, I can't take any more! :confused There's just too many options out there. I had already decided on staying with the black interior, it does need a new headliner and some regulators and radio. Oh, and don't forget the steering wheel. I'm just trying to decide on the exterior. I like the brandywine idea, but it wasn't a stock pontiac color was it? Iris mist? 

As for the musically challenged, a Les Paul is a very very heavy guitar that is made in the USA and dependent on the model, is a very sought after, expensive guitar. Can reach up and past 10,000, depending on the year and model. It's the GTO of the guitar world.

Linda


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Linda,

Ask your body/paint guy what he thinks of the color suggestions and which would be cost effective for you. Just my .02

Bill


----------

